# I'm Looking for Healthy Recipes



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm always on the lookout for healthy recipes. Do you have one that pops into your mind instantly? Healthy...tastes great...and doesn't require a lot of "weird" or hard to find ingredients.

If I get a few responses...I'll pick one...make it...and report back!:lips:

Thanks,
Candee


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think you need to be a bit more specific in your call for healthy foods... I mean, for instance, are you vegetarian? Do you like eggs? Do you hate the taste of certain foodstuffs or spices?


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I am looking for a healthy main course...I'm not a vegetarian/vegan but I do lean towards meals loaded with veggies. The only food I dislike is liver...so no liver recipes please! :lips: I don't shy away from spices, in fact I enjoy them, especially in ethnic dishes.

To me healthy means...leaner cuts of meats, ample portions of vegetables, the use of healthy oils in cooking, and I am trying to make the switch over to whole-wheat pasta products; however, I do eat rice, potatoes,and pasta.(in moderation) I also limit my intake of sugar. I eat limited amounts of cheese and eggs, but I love both!

Thanks for asking for more details!
Have a great day!
Candee

For anyone out there reading this....what does healthy eating mean to you?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Healthy eating for me

Avoidance of most sugars
Small amounts of meat at meals, and all organic
use of low-fat products, where applicable - but use double cream for the taste/texture!
I do use butter, cos I hate those manufactured spread
Whole grain bread
Lots of fresh vegetables, cooked minimally and in season, where possible.
Use of EVOO and OO and lighter oils like sunflower, safflower etc.
Drink alcohol in moderation.


----------



## bachelor chef (Feb 17, 2009)

I got this recipe out of my P90X workout book and it actually taste good! And it is light!

Basics:

olive oil in pan with garlic till browned
add chicken broth and tomatoes
simmer etc...

cook pasta of choice

add shrimp to sauce for another 5-10 minutes

serve over pasta. It is very simple and another 1 pan recipe that I like.. well 2 pan I guess. lol.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree...the spreads are horrible tasting...and horrible for our health!
Candee
Lose Belly Fat!


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this recipe...sounds good! I will try it soon.
Candee
Lose Belly Fat!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Try some cookbooks of cuisines that are notoriously healthy. 
Italian cuisine is extremely heavy on the vegetables and very light on the meat. It also has lots of protein substitution recipes, pasta e ceci, pasta e fagioli, bean or lentil soups served on top of toasted bread rubbed with garlic. Vegetable soups of all kinds. There are hundreds of soups and vegetable-based pasta dishes. 
Asian cuisines also are heavy on the vegetables, though they may need more unusual ingredients.


----------



## elchivito (Jan 25, 2009)

We just had this one for a fast one:
1 head Bok Choy
30 medium shrimp
minced garlic
smoked paprika
black pepper
kosher salt
a bit of butter.
chcken stock
olive or peanut oil

chop the bok choy and toss it into a very hot skillet with a tbsp. of good oil. When it's about half done, add salt to taste and a half cup or so of stock. Let it finish. Just a few minutes. 
In another very hot skillet, add a tbsp of olive oil and about a half teaspoon of butter.When the butter begins to brown, dump in the shrimp and lots of minced garlic and plenty of paprika, ground pepper and salt. Toss about three minutes till done.
split the bok choy betwen two plates, parcel out the shrimp 15 to a plate over the bok choy, and scrape the remaining oil, garlic butter and good stuff over it all.
20 minutes, nice light din din for two.
I'm thinking of adding a handful of good peanuts next time. Ought to be perfect with the smoked paprika.


----------



## elchivito (Jan 25, 2009)

You could do this with any green; collard, kale or chard would work well too, adjust cooking time for the tougher greens like kale.


----------



## kleraudio (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, how are you liking P90x? Just started it last week and its SERIOUS! Im loving it, the chest and back routine is the best workout Ive ever had in my life! And ive worked out now for like 3 or 4 years!

Sorry to be off topic but when I saw P90X I had to comment!

As far as healthy goes its all about good fats, complex carbs, and protein, protein, protein! Follow that and eat the same or less cal's then you burn, and you'll be looking good in no time!

My breakfast pretty much every morning: 

1.5 scoops protein powder
1 Banana
1 Tbsp Peanut butter
Some Oatmeal
1 Cup 1% or Nonfat milk

Put it all in a blender with some ice and have at it. Such a satisfying meal that will easily get you through the next 2 to 3 hours!

Jim


----------



## alain9898 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey..
Good discussion about recipes. I like it very much.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim...
Your breakfast meal sounds great! I am always looking for quick and healthy morning meals. But...you'll have to pardon my stupidity...do you mean dry oatmeal or cooked oatmeal? My guess is dry but I wanted to ask to be sure!
Candee
www.bellyfatanswes.com


----------



## kleraudio (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Candee, its dry oatmeal :lips: Its an amazing breakfast!

Jim


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

What exactly is protein powder, anyway? I hear people talk about it but nobody says what it is. It sounds like some artificial concoction or industrial product, which doesn;t sound very healthy. Or is it just dried milk, soybean dust and seeds or something?


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

When I was taking Kickboxing classes this past summer, my trainer told me to drink Whey Protein shakes as a snack between meals. (1-2X a day) I lost a lot of weight that summer! Anyway, I just went down to the kitchen and got the package so I could tell you about the ingredients.

I use the GNC Brand 100% Whey Protein Powdered Drink Mix
~Natural Source of BCAA(essential amino acids)
~20 grams of high quality protein

Ingredients:
Proprietary protein blend (whey protein concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Hydrolyzed Whey Peptides), Cocoa, Artificial flavor, Lecithin, Salt, Acesulfame Potassium, Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum
Contains: Milk and soybeans

Total Fat:2.5 gm
Saturated Fat 1.5 gm
Trans Fat 0gm
Protein 20 gram
Dietary Fiber 1gm
Sugars 2gm
Potassium 240mg
Sodium 90mg
Cholesterol 40mg

Whey is a by-product of cheese making. The thin watery liquid that is left over after the curds form is whey. Whey is an excellent source of vitamins, minerals, and protein. Have you ever heard the old nursery rhyme, "Little Miss Muffit"? Well, when the spider sat down beside her, she was eating her curds and whey. Good Stuff!

Candee
Lose Belly Fat!


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, Jim...I thought you meant dry oatmeal....but as you know, we should never assume anything!
Candee


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Not exactly a recipe but how I like to eat: steam veggies, broccoli, califlower..in a pan I toast some flax seed, throw in mushrooms, red or yellow peppers an any other vegetables I have on hand..garlic, paprika and a little nutritional yeast flakes..so good.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

legumes and rice are what they eat in heaven

delicious... can have meat or no meat, filling, packed with protein and fibver and complex and simple carbohydrates

i believe that india and the caribbean has it perfected

dal and rice or dal and roti (india, trinidad, guyana)

curried chana (curried chickpeas... india, trinidad, guyana)



lentil soups with rice (trinidad)

mung bean rice (guyana)

black bean soup with rice (cuba... moros y cristianos)

sauce pois with rice (haiti stewed bean puree)

haricots rouges (french caribbean stewed red beans... im pretty sure this is very similar to what they eat in new orleans, maybe identical)

habichuelas con arroz (puerto rican red beans and rice)

rice and peas (jamaica)

pigeon peas and rice (trinidad and guyana )

tripe and broad beans - jamaica

foul madames (egypt and lebanese fava beans)

stewed pigion peas (gungo peas) with pigtail and coconut muilk - jamaica

arroz con gandules (puerto rico)

colombians also make excellent stewed red beans... im gonna go have soem now with some salsa rosada and some aji, a fried egg and some sweet plantain!!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

There are a number of kinds of protien powder. Some is made from whey, so it's a dried dairy product. Another is a soy product. The origin will be stated on the package. Be sure to check the nutritional values. The typical powder will contain about 23 grams of protien, but the cheaper brands may have less, or they will state a "serving" as actually twice the amount of powder as the better ones.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

rice rpotein powder is good too


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info. But i guess my question is, why eat powder drinks, which always have other stuff in them and have other stuff missing, and why not eat good food like cheese, beans, milk, actual curds and whey (ricotta is a cheese made from whey, after the regular cheese has been made) and other real proteins. The real sources will also give us a lot of othyer necessary stuff (beans and rice, beans and wheat, soups and all kinds of good foods,are powerhouses of protein and everything else, like vitamins and minerals and trace elements that have probably not even been discovered yet. 
And they taste good!


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I think you make a good point here, and I can only answer for myself. I drank the protein powder last summer when I was getting massive amounts of exercise and losing weight. It worked for me. I think the protein powder is also a matter of convenience. My son who is in ROTC in college, just called home and said his instructor recommended that they drink protein shakes before and after working out. Who knows maybe it is just a marketing ploy that we are all falling into.

I agree that it is far healthier to eat the foods you have suggested, but who can argue with Jim's quick breakfast when you are racing out the door to make it to work on time? I can think of far worse meals to eat!

I would like others to "weigh" in on whey protein drinks or any other protein drink out there. Healthy or not and do you drink them?

Candee
Lose Belly Fat!


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Your list sounds delicious..healthy too! I wish I knew how to cook all of these items
Have a great day!
Candee


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Some manufacturers used to make it by boiling horse hides and then spray drying the liquid to a powder form. Happy healthy eating!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot Ed. You make a good argument for being certain the products are organic, and for reading the label as well. 

The question was asked "why not just eat the food, instead of using the protein powder?". One reason is the increased volume of food you would need to consume, in order to ge the same benefit as from the powder. There is the matter of flavor too, since the powders generally are much more pleasant than a serving of cooked dried soy beans, for example. Yes, convenience is certainly a consideration as well. Not only the convenience in terms of preparation, but also of storage. Whereas it is necessary to refrigerate dairy products, the dried powder has a much longer shelf life without being kept cold. Also, you can beef up many recipes with the powder more easily than with the whole foods. For instance, I substitue a scoop or two of the powder for flour to such things as pancake batter, corn bread mix, cookie dough, etc. There is no discernable difference in taste or texture, but my family is getting a healthier version of their favorite foods.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

"Higher protein" does not necessarily mean "healthy", it may be true for those whose diets are "protein deficient" but for those with a "balanced diet", "protein suppliments" may not always be a "good thing".

BTW, depending on how the horses were raised, powdered horsehide "may" be organic, as the current usage of the term is defined.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, Ed, I tend to think horsehides would be certainly more organic than the cows that are fed all kinds of crap so they'll get fat quick and produce more meat! Anyway, isnl;t that what gelatin is made from? 
When mad cow was a risk here, i started eating horsemeat (which we can find in specialized butchers and now in some supermarkets) and it's very good. Not being mass-raised for meat means it's more like real meat. Traditionally, in Rome, it was what people gave their kids, because of its nutritional value. 

Anyway, if you eat a balanced diet (and this doesn;t mean you need to swallow dried soybeans!) you shouldn't need protein powder, I would think, unless you;re sick. And you don;t need such masses of protein anyway,to be healthy. Good food is good for you and tastes good. 
But supplements make someone rich, which should make us all think twice. 

Lentil soup with a base of garlic sauteed in oil, and spinach added, poured over a toasted piece of toasted artisan whole wheat bread with garlic rubbed on it - that's lots of protein and no sacrifice! There are millions of recipes from every cuisine (because there were poor people all over the world who needed protein and liked to taste good food) that are high in protein and with lots of other benefits. 

For breakfast, I used to make my kids a breakfast drink - i'd freeze some fruit in small packages, like bananas, strawberries, peaches, whatever was in season, - i'd throw one in the blender with milk and some dry milk powder (to make it nice and thick like a frappe and add a little more nourishment) and a little sugar. Even when they were in that stage of not wanting to eat breakfast, they'd always take this. It's just as quick as pouring a powder into a blender, really. Or i'd use frozen milk, frozen in ice cube trays, and add chocolate. Though i think the chocolate has an enzyme that makes the calcium not be assimilated. Not sure of this.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it is fair to say that many people use and enjoy the protein powder, but arguably fresh food is always going to be a healthier choice.

Yes? No?

Candee


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

yes

but protein powder can be used as a supplement or ingredient for example in a fruit smoothie after an intense workout. (especially if it is a muscle toning workout like weightlifting, swimming, yoga or martial arts or dance or sport... for aerobics like running maybe use less protein than if it is a more intense msucle workout.

in general i would see a nutritionist

another good option is a tradtiional chinese doctor

they know a LOT about diet, supplements, and overall health!

check it out!


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim~
I all of this talk about protein powder and I finally tried your breakfast recipe this morning. Good stuff! I only used one scoop of power and I used natural peanut butter.
Candee
Lose Belly Fat!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ironically I was driving down 2nd ave last night and I saw a store illuminated with the lights "Health Food" but as I looked into the bright windows all I could see was rows and rows of bottled powders. Haha!

When I think of health food I think of this.


Our family farms.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm with you, koukovagia!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Me, too


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh here's a healthy recipe I found laying around. I don't know where I found it but it seems to be accredited to Jane Fonda.

Pasta with Peanut Sauce
-1/2 cup vegetable stock
- 3 tbsp peanut butter
- 1 tbsp soy sauce
- olive oil
- 1 garlic clove minced
- red pepper flakes
- 1 green bell pepper chopped
- 1 red bell pepper chopped
- 1/2 cup chopped scallions
- fresh parsley or cilantro
- pasta

1. Sautee the peppers then add the garlic and pepper flakes.
2. Add the vegetable stock, peanut butter, and soy sauce
3. Take off the heat, add the scallions and parsley and toss with cooked pasta.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Koukouvagia, I don;t understand why this is healthy, as opposed to other pasta dishes. Does it actually taste good? I understand the peanut with pasta to get useable protein, but that would also be achieved with so many other ingredients, all of which would be healthy. Maybe i just am put off by jane fonda, who was a bimbo in her youth then pretended to be a feminist, and a radical, (fighting for causes that made me think: with friends like you who needs enemies?) and then a bulimic fitness fanatic, and made full circle. So maybe it's just the fact that it's her recipe that makes it stick in my throat and not the peanut butter?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha, I know what you mean and for that reason I have never made this recipe. I think it comes from one of her health and nutrition books. I remember my Mom and I doing the Jane Fonda workout video religiously, I bet I could still remember the routine. Aside from that I have no use for her but I saw the recipe in my book and thought I'd post it for kicks since it is labeled a "healthy recipe."


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

:lol:
in fact, it didn't seem like you!


----------



## indianfoodandy (Jan 31, 2010)

A great TV eccentric of a few years past was a nutritionalist during the war. A very competant scientist. His view was 'Eat what you like - just don't eat too much of it' 

In recent years the hypnotist Paul McKenna has echoed this with his dieting rules - eat when you are hungry; eat slowly so that your stomach has time to tell your brain that it is full; when you are full stop eating.

I think a balanced diet is probably important too

Andy


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Indian - that's why our grandmothers/mothers would tell us to chew our food 20 times....gives the food time to get to the stomach so we know when we've had enough, and the jaw is satisfied it's done enough chewing to keep the body fed.
They knew/know many things a lot of people have forgotten.

For a good balanced meal I love a stir fry. It uses a minimum of protein, the veg are still crisp and retain much of their vitamins and minerals. Plus, it is quick! Keep it colourful - the eye knows what the body needs, anything with a good balance of colours (watch the fat content tho) is generally the best bet for good eating. It doesn't need a lot of fancy sauces or even spices, the flavours in the ingredients do most of the talking.

Or if I have time, a lovely slow cooked stew. Lean meat, stacks of veg, bit of stock and/or wine, S&P. Makes its own sauce, just take the lid off the last little while and let it thicken, or use some cornstarch slurry if it needs it. Can serve with rice/ noodles/pasta, go wholemeal with the pasta if possible (no butter on the pasta please  )

P.S. Koukou - I agree. What great looking tomato plants!


----------

